# βιβλική καταστροφή, καταστροφή βιβλικών διαστάσεων = a biblical disaster, a disaster of biblical proportions



## nickel (Mar 24, 2009)

Οι καταστροφές στη Βίβλο (στην Παλαιά Διαθήκη, για να ακριβολογούμε) είναι κατά κανόνα θεομηνίες, με την αρχική σημασία της λέξης, _the wrath of God, divine retribution_ (και όχι _natural disaster_): η πλημμύρα του Νώε, η καταστροφή των Σοδόμων και των Γομόρρων, οι δέκα πληγές του φαραώ.

Η _βιβλική καταστροφή_ έχει και τη μεταφορική σημασία της «τεράστιας σε ένταση και έκταση [καταστροφής], που μοιάζει με αυτές που αναφέρονται στη Bίβλο» (ΛΚΝ).

Το επίθετο «βιβλικός» μπορεί βέβαια να χρησιμοποιηθεί με θετική σημασία, π.χ. _βιβλική μορφή, βιβλική φυσιογνωμία_. Αλλά η φράση «βιβλικών διαστάσεων» είναι φρόνιμο να χρησιμοποιείται μόνο για καταστροφές.


----------

